# Dorico/NP vs StaffPad/add-ons in 2021



## CyberGene (Jan 27, 2021)

I know a lot has been discussed already and I found some pretty useful information. I was wondering however if this comparison has taken any new turns with the latest updates by both solutions?

Here's my use-case. I'm an (advanced amateur) classical/jazz pianist and I'm very comfortable with notation and piano composition and have already composed many solo piano works. As a hobby I'd like to also learn composing for an orchestra and orchestrating some of my music and I'm a total noob in that. I'm already reading the Piston's Orchestration book and have an idea about where I'm going. But I have no prior experience and would like to be able to easily notate and hear various experiments as easy as possible and as realistic as possible. (As a software developer I have no problems in using advanced software, e.g. a DAW with libraries, MIDI, expression programming, etc. but I'd prefer not to). I happen to have a rather unused iPad Pro and an Apple Pencil and the very idea of StaffPad, which is to score and produce beautiful orchestral sound is very tempting to me. But the Dorico with NotePerformer is very similar.

So, in your (biased) opinion, which one has the edge?  And I'm perfectly OK with biased opinions. I just need to hear them :D


----------



## MauroPantin (Jan 27, 2021)

I have both. 

For realism in terms of sound quality, I have to say StaffPad+Add-ons takes the cake. The results are almost as good as a mockup, save for certain things (no RRs so you get machine gun effect on repeated notes). It is also incredibly easy to use and feels very unencumbered to write on it.

For serious notation and engraving Dorico is the winner. NotePerformer is absolutely fine, and very well balanced so it is a great way to double check dynamics. But in terms of sound quality it is not as good as the staffpad addons, particularly Berlin.


----------



## Bollen (Jan 27, 2021)

For realism you can't beat Dorico with proper libraries, but that's not what you're asking. I confess I don't have any of the expensive add-ons for StaffPad, but I have heard quite a bit in order to decide whether to purchase them or not. The same can be said of Noteperformer which I also tested on my system using the demo. My conclusion was it depends what and how you write, but both have their limitations with NotePerformer having a slight edge in flexibility (very minimal though). I suggest you listen to some online demos e.g.


----------

